# The best ways to (not) get your gear stolen



## Tijn (Jan 28, 2012)

Hai all, another question here.

Along with an increase of image quality from my new incoming gear, I was wondering about risks of it getting stolen. In particular because one of the lenses that I'm buying is not just an L lens, but a white one too. It stands out. It'll be my first.

Of course I know that I can get insurance for it, and I probably will. But apart from that, I like to have some practical information about camera- or lens-stealing in general, and how to prevent it.

As I see it, there are several different 'types' of theft that occur in different situations. One is theft while being threatened or forced physically, which one cannot really do much against (unless you want to put up a fight, something that a robber is likely to be more trained at, your only other option is avoiding 'dangerous' places altogether). The other is the quite conspicuous "hit and run" - simply snatching the camera off you, or cutting the band from your strap or bag and running off with it.

I think most thieves would rather strike unnoticed. Leaving your bag unattended after or while hopping around with a white lens is probably a good way to get it stolen. But apart from such obvious things... Are there any specific situations to look out for?

What are your experiences with equipment being stolen? (Sorry in advance if it happened to you, it has to suck a hellofalot...)


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jan 28, 2012)

buddy system and tripod for self defense


----------



## Z (Jan 28, 2012)

Tijn said:


> The other is the quite conspicuous "hit and run" - simply snatching the camera off you, or cutting the band from your strap or bag and running off with it.



You could cover all of your gear in a thin, even layer of vaseline. This would make snatching more difficult for would-be thieves and also improves the water sealing of many bodies and lenses.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 28, 2012)

Z said:


> Tijn said:
> 
> 
> > The other is the quite conspicuous "hit and run" - simply snatching the camera off you, or cutting the band from your strap or bag and running off with it.
> ...



whaaaaaaat?? can you give us more details of that?


----------



## Z (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay, and here's my serious response...

If you're concerned about having your strap cut, you could go with one of the several brands (e.g. Sun Sniper) that offer straps with steel cables running through. Apply common sense and an awareness of your surroundings - a common method of pickpocketing DSLR users is to detach the lens from the camera if it's hanging from your strap at your side/back. You can prevent this by keeping a hand on your lens when it's at your side. Avoid the 'tourist look' i.e. camera hanging around your neck touching your belly with "*Canon 5D Mark II*" written in big letters on the strap. Ditch the branded strap and go for something less conspicuous (I'm a fan of the BlackRapid RS-4 - not really for the reasons I just mentioned but for comfort and practicality). If you're carrying a tripod you look more familiar with the area and more professional, too.

For the record, please don't cover your equipment in petroleum jelly.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 28, 2012)

> For the record, please don't cover your equipment in petroleum jelly.



Oh crap! Now how am I supposed to get all that petroleum jelly off?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2012)

Z said:


> For the record, please don't cover your equipment in petroleum jelly.



Damn, I was so looking forward to a soft-focus effect on all my shots...


----------



## Tijn (Jan 28, 2012)

Z said:


> Okay, and here's my serious response...
> 
> If you're concerned about having your strap cut, you could go with one of the several brands (e.g. Sun Sniper) that offer straps with steel cables running through. Apply common sense and an awareness of your surroundings - a common method of pickpocketing DSLR users is to detach the lens from the camera if it's hanging from your strap at your side/back. You can prevent this by keeping a hand on your lens when it's at your side. Avoid the 'tourist look' i.e. camera hanging around your neck touching your belly with "*Canon 5D Mark II*" written in big letters on the strap. Ditch the branded strap and go for something less conspicuous (I'm a fan of the BlackRapid RS-4 - not really for the reasons I just mentioned but for comfort and practicality). If you're carrying a tripod you look more familiar with the area and more professional, too.
> 
> For the record, please don't cover your equipment in petroleum jelly.



Thanks for your input. Hadn't thought of the 'lens detachment' method of stealing yet. Good to realise that possibility.

I had already heard of the Sun-sniper straps, they seem nice (even if not for the cutting risk itself, it's a useful thing to have with a heavy camera).
Another useful thing could be to use a camera bag that doesn't look like one, to not draw attention. Of course, that only helps when you're not shooting.


----------



## unruled (Jan 28, 2012)

most theft is opportunist behaviour, also remember the weakest ljnk.. Ie. Not much point to worrying over your gear if you carry a wallet in your back pocket..

then again I don't own L glass. If my kit gets stolen, sucks for the images losts. My gear is insured and not worth much.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 28, 2012)

a medium size axe hanging from your belt? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2012)

Tijn said:


> Of course I know that I can get insurance for it, and I probably will.



No 'probably' about it - get insurance. If a thief wants to take something, they will. I pay $7.60 per year per $1K covered gear. Low cost for piece of mind...


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 28, 2012)

In addition to all the precautions talked about here, I would suggest a messenger type bag to carry your gear so you don't attract unnecessary attention. Just take your camera out of the bag when taking the shot, then put it back in and move on. I have one of these and it fits my 5D mark II, 24-70mm lens and a 580EX II speedlight.

http://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Exchange-Messenger-Essentials-Black/dp/B0035548TQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327789375&sr=8-1


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tijn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I know that I can get insurance for it, and I probably will.
> ...



what company did you get insurance with?


----------



## sposh (Jan 28, 2012)

That sounds mighty cheap insurance. Doesn't it have a catch?

Recently I had my car brolen into and virtually all my gear, apart from camera & main lens, was stolen. Luckily not too expensive (speedlight, 70-300, filters, odds 'n ends) as I'm just starting out in this racket, but now I'm going up the ladder pricewise I want to be covered.

I live in Spain and insurance seems thin on the ground - around 70/1k and I haven't even looked at the devaluation clauses. UK doesn't look much better - was thinking of getting EU coverage but I don't know if I need to be a UK resident.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn said:
> ...



State Farm, they call it a Personal Articles policy. 



sposh said:


> That sounds mighty cheap insurance. Doesn't it have a catch?



Not as such. No deductible, full replacement value, coverage worldwide, covers loss due to theft, loss, accidentally dropping gear off a cliff, etc. The catch, if you want to call it that, is that claims are reported to the same national database (called the CLUE database) that's used for homeowners/renters policies. That means if you file too many claims, it can impact you rates and even eligibility for home/renters insurance. Practically, that means if I break a Speedlite, I'll pay for it myself, but if I have a body and a few lenses stolen, I'll file a claim.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 29, 2012)

My homeowners insurance used to cover my equipment, then when I got renter's insurance from the same company I had to add special policy for the gear. Photograph your gear, including serial numbers and if you have them, receipts for purchase. 

Anyway, first yes of course take care of your gear, and be proud of your "white" lens. But don't be too surprised if your non camera geek (NCG) friends and potential muggers are not aware white means expensive. (I think of mine as cream colored) In my experience most NCGs will be impressed with big lenses, but the white will not be a factor, or will just confuse them.

I usually use a monopod an have used it once to defend my gear. I didn't have to whack anyone, but I did have to explain to the individual he was threatening someone holding a metal pipe. While explaining, I removed my camera.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 29, 2012)

When in doubt, I always carry a monopod with me. A good walking stick, camera gear, and defense. If you can get the gear covered as an addition to homeowners/renters insurance is cheap. Also in a dark area like a parking lot carry a flash turned on with you. If someone comes near you flash their eyes.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 29, 2012)

On a side numerous note, as someone said for tags on their pelican case, have a sign that says something like "warning, human waste inside".


----------



## gmrza (Jan 29, 2012)

Tijn said:


> Another useful thing could be to use a camera bag that doesn't look like one, to not draw attention. Of course, that only helps when you're not shooting.



I have heard of gear getting stolen out of people's packs while on their backs. What helps here is a pack like one of the Lowe Pro "Flipside" packs that open on the "inside" - i.e. you have to take it off your back (or slide it round in front of you with the hip belt still done up) in order to be able to open it. That way, in order to get anything large out of your bag, someone has to get it off your back first. Of course, almost any Lowe Pro bag does still scream "camera bag"....

There are some fairly decent Crumpler camera bags that look more like courier bags... you just want to avoid one of the "Canon EOS" branded ones that Canon Australia was throwing in with DSLR kits a year or two ago......


----------



## EOBeav (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, it does suck.


----------



## squarebox (Jan 30, 2012)

Is stolen camera gear really a big issue? I've been worried about it as well as I'm going Europe (the land of theft) next week for a whole month. I don't have any whites but i do have a L lens...


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 30, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Is stolen camera gear really a big issue? I've been worried about it as well as I'm going Europe (the land of theft) next week for a whole month. I don't have any whites but i do have a L lens...



If you should happen to return from Europe without your L you might be able to answer your own question whether it is an issue or not...


----------



## noodles (Jan 30, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Is stolen camera gear really a big issue? I've been worried about it as well as I'm going Europe (the land of theft) next week for a whole month. I don't have any whites but i do have a L lens...



I live in Europe (the continent) for 50 years and my gear (includes also L lenses) was never stolen. It is not an issue - just take care of your property as you would do in any other continent


----------



## bycostello (Jan 30, 2012)

take an assistant on jobs... holding lights and guarding kit their main job!


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 30, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> But don't be too surprised if your non camera geek (NCG) friends and potential muggers are not aware white means expensive. (I think of mine as cream colored) In my experience most NCGs will be impressed with big lenses, but the white will not be a factor, or will just confuse them.



They might not be aware that white means expensive, but they would probably be aware that big is expensive.

A few months ago I was taking photos of a building which happens to be close to the local Occupy Someplace or Another. People saw a tripod & a big camera, and I had to explain half a dozen people I'm not working for "The Media".

[It's a nice building, and if "The Media" is right, it might collapse RSN.]

I was helping friends shoot a clip for a friend's song. Two 5Dmk2 & an HD hero, and people asked for which TV channel do we work, and whether it will be seen on MTV.


----------



## funkboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lots of great replies here (in particular, good tip on the camera straps with steel cables). Personally I've been lucky enough to never have had anything stolen (& I do travel a lot). Here are a few things I do:


Use "stealth" bags like the beautiful Think Tank Retrospective and Urban Disguise. I also have a big Crumpler backpack when I really need to carry everything.
In the past, I owned a long white 70-200 f/4L. The first thing I did when I got it was cover all the white parts with gaffer tape. Not only does it make it stand out less, but it protects the lens body from dents & scratches as well.
I have a specific clause in my homeowner's insurance covering $10000 worth of photography gear and computers against theft, fire damage, water damage, etc. I also try to buy everything with my Amex wherever possible, which provides some additional theft insurance for the first year.

HTH...


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 30, 2012)

I honestly wear a pair of timberland steel toe cap boots if the worst comes to the worst i will boot the thieving scums baws lol


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 30, 2012)

noodles said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > Is stolen camera gear really a big issue? I've been worried about it as well as I'm going Europe (the land of theft) next week for a whole month. I don't have any whites but i do have a L lens...
> ...


+1


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 30, 2012)

Z said:


> You could cover all of your gear in a thin, even layer of vaseline. This would make snatching more difficult for would-be thieves and also improves the water sealing of many bodies and lenses.



You know, there is something just wrong with this type of "preparation" that just conjures up images that are even more wrong...

Besides, there are far better lubes out there.... :


----------



## eeek (Jan 30, 2012)

If you use your equipment in a business capacity, you can look at an inland marine insurance.


----------



## KitH (Jan 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not as such. No deductible, full replacement value, coverage worldwide, covers loss due to theft, loss, accidentally dropping gear off a cliff, etc. The catch, if you want to call it that, is that claims are reported to the same national database (called the CLUE database) that's used for homeowners/renters policies. That means if you file too many claims, it can impact you rates and even eligibility for home/renters insurance. Practically, that means if I break a Speedlite, I'll pay for it myself, but if I have a body and a few lenses stolen, I'll file a claim.




So I guess you're not claiming for the cost of getting that Vaseline off your lenses - and that really isn't the sort of thing you want written about you in the CLUE database anyway. Not when so many of yours are 72mm across.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been mulling over having a multipurpose cane/monopod. I don't need a cane, but as a make shift billy club, it certainly can pay for itself. 

This is probably a given, but you could work out and gain some bulk. Size can always give the perception of competence... at least when it comes to being physical. Oh... and be ethnic. That might help too. 

And occasionally what I do, mostly to keep the camera dry, when it is moist outside is to wear a large sweatshirt and keep the camera underneath the shirt in the belly region. It is easy enough to lift the sweatshirt up and snap a few photos. And out of sight, out of mind helps.


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 30, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> In addition to all the precautions talked about here, I would suggest a messenger type bag to carry your gear so you don't attract unnecessary attention. Just take your camera out of the bag when taking the shot, then put it back in and move on. I have one of these and it fits my 5D mark II, 24-70mm lens and a 580EX II speedlight.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Exchange-Messenger-Essentials-Black/dp/B0035548TQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327789375&sr=8-1



+1 on that Lowepro Messenger bag. Make no mistake, it's not a bag to buy for long hiking excursions and when protection is of biggest concern - the inner and outer walls are pretty thin. Then again, I simply took the inner protective walls out of my old Lowepro slingshot to buff it out and it now serves my purpose perfectly. I can walk through town at night by myself and don't feel the need to worry about my equipment. And for the price those bags are going for you really can't wrong.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 30, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > But don't be too surprised if your non camera geek (NCG) friends and potential muggers are not aware white means expensive. (I think of mine as cream colored) *In my experience most NCGs will be impressed with big lenses,* but the white will not be a factor, or will just confuse them.
> ...



OK, thanks for letting me know. 

I have never had a problem with gear being stolen, but I am dude, not that big, but not that small. Anyway, common sense goes a long way.


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 12, 2012)

Concealed Carry Permit? .454 Casull is a HUGE detriment to theft!  

But on the insurance side of things, be sure to check the deductable. Personal Articles Policy with State Farm is well and good, but it's not for business use and when push comes to shove your claim will probably be denied. Inland Marine with State Farm is for Business use (you sell pictures?) but has a $1000 deductable, hardly helpful if someone walks off with a $1200 24-105. Similar issues with personal property home insurance, if it's "personal property" you use it for personal reasons, taking pics of your kids, zoo, vacation... if you hire out then it disqualifies it. Lie about it and try to make a claim and you could lose your home insurance and be blacklisted, making it hard to get coverage anywhere!

I switched to Travelers this past summer, much lower deductable and everything but natural disaster is completely covered. It's a bit more expensive than the Inland Marine policy at State Farm but has much better coverage.

I was with State Farm for 3 years, first year on Personal Articles Policy...found out they'd deny me if I told the truth that sell the pictures I take or get paid for taking them so I switched to the Inland Marine Policy for 2 years. Then I found I'd have to pay the first Thousand and looked around for something better!

My 2 cents....


----------



## friedmud (Feb 12, 2012)

I've carried my gear all over the world and shot in some pretty sketchy places (at night on the streets of Paris comes to mind) and haven't had too many times when I felt I was in real danger of getting my gear snatched.

Here are a couple of things I recommend:

1. Don't go alone.
Whether its my wife that's with me or a friend I always make sure to have a "buddy" with me if I can... and I make it clear to my buddy that their job is to help watch my back (literally!). For instance, crowded subway trains present a problem if you have your gear on your back. My wife just instinctively moves to stand behind me now to keep an eye on that situation.
Similarly, when I'm setting up an urban shot with a tripod, I'm all engrossed in what I'm doing and I rely on my buddy to keep an eye on my surroundings. Also, people are less likely to mess with 2 people than one.

2. Locks on my bag. I have several different backpacks but the ones that provide external access to any gear all have little TSA approved locks on the zippers. Anytime I'm somewhere sketchy or before using any mass transportation I always make sure it's locked up. I also prefer really shiny gold locks so that thieves can see they are on there and think twice about snatching my bag in the first place.

3. NEVER set your bag on the ground. This rule can be a pain but it does work. Ripping a backpack off of your back is infinitely harder than picking it up off the ground. If I do set my bag down to get something out of it, I immediately put back on my back when I get whatever it was out.

4. Keep hands on your gear.
I was shooting some urban scenes in Seattle a couple of years ago. I had my camera on a tripod and I was using my remote release. Even so.. I still kept one hand gripping the tripod... And it's a good thing. A homeless looking guy (i was down by the water and basically surrounded) came up to me and started trying to distract me by telling me to look at the sunset over there... Or at what his friend was doing. I stayed calm and KEPT MY HANDS LOCKED on my tripod and camera strap while I calmly continued shooting a few more exposures. I then calmly put my camera back on my neck, picked my tripod up and asked my wife if she was ready to go and moved off toward a more populated area...

Definitely the closest I've ever come to getting my gear stolen. My wife was pretty freaked out ;-). BUT I got beautiful shots of downtown Seattle in the waning light ;-)


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 16, 2012)

It also helps to be a natural badass. I was at a club and people were messing with me for a variety of reasons. All four were on the floor before all was said and done. You get a reputation for being a bad man... and people don't mess with you. Just saying.


----------



## corntrollio (Feb 16, 2012)

DBCdp said:


> Concealed Carry Permit? .454 Casull is a HUGE detriment to theft!
> 
> But on the insurance side of things, be sure to check the deductable. Personal Articles Policy with State Farm is well and good, but it's not for business use and when push comes to shove your claim will probably be denied. Inland Marine with State Farm is for Business use (you sell pictures?) but has a $1000 deductable, hardly helpful if someone walks off with a $1200 24-105. Similar issues with personal property home insurance, if it's "personal property" you use it for personal reasons, taking pics of your kids, zoo, vacation... if you hire out then it disqualifies it. Lie about it and try to make a claim and you could lose your home insurance and be blacklisted, making it hard to get coverage anywhere!
> 
> I switched to Travelers this past summer, much lower deductable and everything but natural disaster is completely covered. It's a bit more expensive than the Inland Marine policy at State Farm but has much better coverage.



Photo.net has a good article on the varieties of insurance you can get for camera gear, including Personal Articles Floaters and Inland Marine policies. They also have an affiliation with an insurer with good rates:

http://photo.net/learn/insurance

It's something like $175 for the liability insurance, plus $60 per assistant, which is required if you want the Inland Marine coverage. If you're a pro, you need liability insurance anyway. The rates for Inland Marine are $10 per $1000 with a $150 for $15,000 minimum. The deductible for Inland Marine is $250, which isn't unreasonable.

As DBCdp said, don't lie to your insurance carrier and try to cover your gear under a Personal Articles Floater if you make money through photography. If you make even a dollar selling a photo as microstock, the insurance company can rightfully deny your claim for operating a business with the gear.


----------



## vuilang (Feb 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tijn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I know that I can get insurance for it, and I probably will.
> ...



Could you please send me a link regard to that insurance?


----------



## corntrollio (Feb 17, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Don't invite people to steal it.
> 
> How might you do that?
> 
> ...



Karl Grobl wrote an article about this in his years of experience as a photojournalist. He suggests using your camera as a defensive maneuver -- if you spot thugs, look them in the eye and take a picture of them if possible, which generally scares them off:

http://www.karlgrobl.com/EquipmentReviews/HowNottoBeaTarget.htm

He also tries to deter casual 3rd world theft from his hotel room by locking down his valuables. It won't prevent a diligent thief who is willing to put in the effort, but it'll be an effective deterrent, much like a bike lock, where a less determined thief will move on to an easier mark:

http://karlgrobl.com/EquipmentReviews/PacSafe.htm


----------



## SPG (Feb 17, 2012)

One rule I can't stress enough is never, I mean NEVER, as in *NEVER EVER!* leave your gear in a car. ever. Even if you're just going into the coffee shop for a "second". I know far too many people who this has happened to, myself included. In my case, I thought my buddy was going to be in the car while I went in. It took all of about three minutes to lose $14,000. 
A production company I did a couple jobs for considered it an automatic firing offense for a broadcast camera to be left unattended. 
One more pro tip... at hotels leave the Do Not Disturb sign on the door and the TV on if you're leaving any gear or evidence that you have that kind of gear in the room.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2012)

vuilang said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn said:
> ...



State Farm. You'd need to go through your local agent, and I don't think they write just a Personal Articles policy, you probably need to have home/renters insurance with them. 

As stated above, it's for personal use only, not business.


----------



## vuilang (Feb 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> vuilang said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Do you happen to know a good quote/company for business uses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2012)

vuilang said:


> Do you happen to know a good quote/company for business uses?



Sorry, no - not something I need, so I've never looked into that.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 17, 2012)

Personally, when travelling, I try to travel as a minimalist - only take what you need. less things = you stand out less and less chances of something getting stolen.

Also, have your equipment with you at all times - within sight. Don't leave it in the car (Imagine what happened to Nikon in Dublin :-X ), in your hotel room, and definitely not sitting on the cafe table while you use the washroom. If you're walking with your camera hanging off a shoulder/using a sling bag, have a hand on it at all times.

I have a large carabiner hanging off one of the attachment straps of my Crumpler - when I'm sitting down/eating I'll usually wrap the strap around a table leg, and secure it with the carabiner. if anything happens, the entire table will go with it - not something missed, and not something easy to grab and run with



Won't do much if you're faced with someone wiht a knife/gun/baseball bat/swinging a 600mm, but that can be avoided if you go shooting with friends, or simply avoiding places that are isolated. Yes, sometimes you'll need to be in these places to get your shot, but if you do need to go, don't go alone. 

If you don't go asking for trouble, thats most of the work done for you


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

vuilang said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > vuilang said:
> ...



I go through AON they are a global insurer and have a special photography camera division that deals exclusively with this stuff it also covers public liability insurance all unde 1 policy and full worldwide cover
if in australia i can give you a contact number, not sure about other countries


----------



## Alpine (Sep 12, 2012)

It may not prevent it from getting stollen, but might help you catch the thief. I have a small GPS locator unit (the size of a pack of gum) that I can attach to my camera bag or camera and it can track where I am through a phone or web browser. It was around $200 and costs about $50 a year. The only major negative is making sure I charge it up, it only lasts about 1 week. Also can be used to track the kid or dog or wife...or for friends to track you down without having to give directions.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 13, 2012)

I just got a policy through Erie Insurance. $46 bucks a year for $4500 in coverage. Ditto with no deductible and it covering theft and accidental breakage.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2012)

I always look at sheep carrying there gear in Big Branded Camera bags that look like camera bags full of nice expensive goods, Wearing branded camera straps that say "Im a really expensive camera" and lastly, looking too much like tourists.

Pad a cheapo ugly run-down backpack, and no one will think twice about it.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 13, 2012)

gmrza said:


> Tijn said:
> 
> 
> > Another useful thing could be to use a camera bag that doesn't look like one, to not draw attention. Of course, that only helps when you're not shooting.
> ...


I just picked up a Flipside 200 - nice and compact and will carry most of what I need for a day excursion. I have also in the past used the Lowepro Classified 160 (For a Paris and London trip last year) and Crumpler 7MDH. All of these bags are supposed to be stealth however the reality is once you pull out the hardware everyone knows what is in the bag.

That said, these days sooo many people are popping out SLR's, most people can't distinguish between one or the other. A shopkeeper the other said to me while I was reviewing pictures on my 5D3/24-105 "Wow, noce camera, what kind is it?". I said Canon - that is it, nothing else required. Her response - "Cool - I used my mothers $3000 D5100 Nikon when I go to music festivals" - LOL


----------

